# Best trolley for long distances?



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Im looking for a new trolley as my golf buggy finally gave up.
I live 900meters from the water but its all up and down hills at Wynnum Manly.
I have a viking tempo fisherman if that matters.
It needs to be something fairly high as well as It does get painful bending down pushing all the way home!
Thanks 
Todd.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Car with roof racks

cheers

rob


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

So funny lol!!!!! not.
My car has roof racks, I don't see a point loading it, driving 900meters then unloading it.
As per my thread title:
Best trolley for long distances?
Still after advice from people who can read.

Cheers 
Todd.


----------



## spoon1337 (Apr 3, 2012)

What about something like this? I was just thinking about one of those cheap trolleys from repco etc then I googled to find a well matched tutorial. Seems cheap and easy. http://www.whitbyseaanglers.co.uk/home- ... bq-special


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

toddooo said:


> I have a viking tempo fisherman if that matters.
> It needs to be something fairly high as well as It does get painful bending down pushing all the way home!
> .


Todd knock up your own mate to the dimensions you want, with the only thing needing to be exact is the bars going into the scuppers.

This is one I knocked some years ago and only requires some nut and bolts to build.
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=4905

While I normally wheel it along here is shot being towed up a ramp


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats the exact information I wanted.
I think Ill buy a trolley from repco or the likes and cut it down and weld some scupper bars.
Thanks gents, thats the exact info I was after.
Cheers,
todd.


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi occulator, Where would I get one from? I looked at one from BCF and wasn't too impressed. Any suggestions is great, I'd spend up to $150.
I would prefer not to built one as my free time is limited.

My problem is the ones I can find online are really low to the ground, I might just have to add a long metal handle on the front of the yak so I don't have to crouch and walk..That may be a solution.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have always made my own scupper carts and have several lying around. The main problem I have found has been the wheels or wheel bearing rusting as mine have to live outside.
My new kayak needs to sit on top of a trolley rather than use the scupper holes, so for $80 delivered, I bought one off ebay: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120876616134 ... 1438.l2649 There are loads of them on there.
Ones you figure the best way to strap the kayak on (it definitely needs 2 straps) it seems to work great.
The wheels are all plastic and the frame aluminum so not rust.
I drilled a hole through each wheel so I can slide my cable lock through and leave it locked at the ramp. I don't like paddling with a trolley along for the ride.

Re the height. You could make a small hand strap to get to to a comfortable position.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Is that 'The Big Trolley' up in Queensland ?


----------



## spoon1337 (Apr 3, 2012)

Arent C-TUGS around the 150 mark? A bit of googling will find you a local shop that stocks trolleys...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Or maybe make a trolley with bike wheels to make the trip a bit easier.
I think I saw one somewhere.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I do long trolley trips regularly. Rolling resistance is the killer, especially on a fully rigged kayak. I have pneumatic wheels but am looking to swap to hard plastic wheels to reduce the rolling resistance. Pneumatic is only advantageous on sand.


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.
Ive done the walk about 20 times, just broke the old trolley so need a new one  Still not sick of it, I love the walk there as I can see the water the whole way. And the walk back with fish in the tank, well you cant beat it.
Yeah Ive been thinking about the hardplastic wheels as the resistance on my last one with pneumatic tires was a killer.
I might end up making one, nothing out there really seems to suit what I am after.
If anyone has a link on one I may have missed or wants to sell theirs, let me know!


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

What happened to your sense of humour Toddooo? Not knowing the terrain but having hauled a kayak for well over 900 metres on tracks more than a few times I would recommend pneumatic tyres. The aluminium framed, scupper hole variety would be suitable. I didn't check the link or two in the responses that you received but they may be pointing you in the right direction. The more time efficient way to go is to telephone a kayak retailer. Otherwise a of bit of googling will see you right.

cheers

rob


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Cheers rob, thanks for the info.
Sense of humor has gone as its been one of those weeks lol.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

no worries toddooo! tight lines mate!


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Ended up being unable to wait, so I bought an eco kayak trolley from BCF today.
Who can sit at home for 2 days (Sunday and Tuesday) with the perfect 0-5 knt forcasts for Wynnum Manly!!
Ill update this page on how it holds up. Looks to be a poorly made design which is extremely low to the ground, Nothing that I wanted but hey hopefully it will get me to the water


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

Bertros said:


> Occulator said:
> 
> 
> > Seen a couple of the sit on top type on Ebay fairly cheap, and Anaconda has them (Seak brand I think it is) at a good price when their sales are on. There is a locally made stainless scupper hole one around as well but I've only ever seen it at dedicated kayak shops. I had one for several years and it was a gem, as I was able to wheel the yak straight into the water and float it off. Unfortunately the new yak has only one scupper (the others being plumbed into it) and my only option is the sit on top trolley type which isn't as convenient to use I find.
> ...


that's no fun - making people search!... any chance of a link?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

or








or get some exercise:








;-)


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Trolley went well, nothing broke which is a bonus lol.


----------

